# Can I find a unit like this in the Caribbean?



## charlottenian (May 8, 2011)

I have been on a buying binge and recently bought a 2 bedroom lockoff (annual) at Vistana in Orlando and a 1 bdroom Bora Bora at Tahiti Village (biennial, even year) at Las Vegas. I think to complete what I want for the moment I would like to get a biennial, odd year, 1 or 2 bedroom in either St. Maarten, Grand Cayman or Bahamas. The units I have been coming across on eBay are all annual usage units. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Armada (May 8, 2011)

The Oyster Bay Beach Resort on St Maarten would meet your requirements.  I and several others here own there. I have one annual week and one EOY.  

Weeks (including EOY and E4Y) appear routinely on eBay.  I track them.  There have been 13 EOY listings on eBay over the last 10 months.  Prices(including fees and outstanding maintenance) ranged from $428 to $940.  Full weeks are only a little bit more.

OBBR is located on its own peninsula on the Dutch side at the French border. It is about a 10 minute drive from Phillipsburg and 40 minutes from the airport (on a good day).  The area around the resort is quiet, but has several restaurants nearby, a Westin down the street and a marina across the pond that includes the Dinghy Dock Bar(mix your own during happy hour).  Because it is on a peninsula, about 80% of the units have water views(Ocean or Oyster Pond). The units are nice, but not as nice as a Marriott. Some refurbishments are ongoing. There is a $50/week usage tax by the local government and an A/C fee.

Ownership is a RTU contract(about 90 years left) You actually 'own' an efficiency and can upgrade to a one or two bedroom at time of booking for a fee(currently $143 for a 1 BR and $268 for 2 BR). Most people upgrade. Current maintenance for an EOY unit is $29/month.  Additionally, you can 'push' and 'pull' years.  If you don't want to use a years week, you can 'push' it back and use the the next year.  Additionally, you can 'pull' your usage forward one year.

On the down side, consumer protection laws for TS are very weak in Dutch St Maarten.  Although OBBR doesn't have real issues now, if it does in future, there is no real protection for the owners.  Overall, TS consumer protection is weak throughout the Caribbean.  However, with the low cost of ownership at OBBR, it wouldn't bother me if I had to walk away some day.


----------



## charlottenian (May 8, 2011)

BillMorrow said:


> The Oyster Bay Beach Resort on St Maarten would meet your requirements.  I and several others here own there. I have one annual week and one EOY.
> 
> Weeks (including EOY and E4Y) appear routinely on eBay.  I track them.  There have been 13 EOY listings on eBay over the last 10 months.  Prices(including fees and outstanding maintenance) ranged from $428 to $940.  Full weeks are only a little bit more.
> 
> ...



VERY helpful.... will keep a lookout for a unit like this on eBay


----------



## krmlaw (May 9, 2011)

we have stayed at OBBR and its really nice there. our only reservation is that its a bit of a drive to simpson bay, where we normally dine. other than that, i would go for it. the pool area is tops and so is the bar and love the bartenders. units we stayed in (had two) had great views.


----------



## charlottenian (May 9, 2011)

This resort definitely fits the bill, just need to be patient to find one that is EOY and not an exorbitant closing costs.

This is similar to what I am looking for but this one is for even years and is a bit too pricey

http://cgi.ebay.com/Oyster-Bay-ST-M...=Timeshares&hash=item255f81694d#ht_4857wt_724


----------



## krmlaw (May 10, 2011)

you def want at least a one bedroom ...


----------



## charlottenian (May 10, 2011)

this unit looks very nice but the "costs" at the end of the auction are a bit steep

http://cgi.ebay.com/1BR-Grand-Baham...=Timeshares&hash=item19c55d6aad#ht_4216wt_971


----------



## charlottenian (May 10, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> you def want at least a one bedroom ...



good point.... thanks for that heads up


----------



## charlottenian (May 12, 2011)

thoughts on this auction? Is it reasonable to pay the mf to this seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/St-Marrten-CARI...=Timeshares&hash=item45fa91f79b#ht_3598wt_971


----------



## Krteczech (May 12, 2011)

If you are going to use OBBR unit in 2011, MF should be your responsibilty. I would call the resort to ask if they have week you want available. Also check airfare to see how it fluctulates for different dates. Good luck. We love SXM.


----------



## krmlaw (May 13, 2011)

i would hold off til you get a one bedroom ...


----------



## charlottenian (May 13, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> i would hold off til you get a one bedroom ...



agreed, not in a rush.... If I find one that is not ocean view/front is it hard to get that upgraded at the resort?


----------



## krmlaw (May 13, 2011)

im not sure - we were in on a trade, and they moved us to ocean front.


----------



## Krteczech (May 14, 2011)

As BillMorrow explained, OBBR sells studios. One and two bedrooms are also available, but you pay extra when you book your vacation. They also sell renovated units as fixed weeks.


----------



## charlottenian (May 15, 2011)

YanaManolov said:


> As BillMorrow explained, OBBR sells studios. One and two bedrooms are also available, but you pay extra when you book your vacation. They also sell renovated units as fixed weeks.



would it be prudent to wait for the one bedroom then each time paying the extra fee when booking, I am not in a rush so I guess waiting it out is best


----------



## charlottenian (May 15, 2011)

thanks for the update


----------



## charlottenian (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, I am pleased to say that I am now an Oyster Bay Resort member

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123

$61 total, no closing costs, biennial usage.... This fit the bill entirely and I think I got in at a great value.


----------



## krmlaw (Jun 3, 2011)

CONGRATS!!! youll love it there, we did!


----------



## Armada (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats!! That's a great price.  If we didn't currently have a new TS moratorium in our house, I would have bid against you.


----------



## charlottenian (Jun 5, 2011)

BillMorrow said:


> Congrats!! That's a great price.  If we didn't currently have a new TS moratorium in our house, I would have bid against you.



Considering I was looking to spend about $400-$900 between the unit and closing costs I think $61 total was a great deal.


----------



## charlottenian (Jun 5, 2011)

looks like another one hit the market but this one is being sold by Sumday vacations, this one has a $298 closing fee but overall seems decent

http://cgi.ebay.com/OYSTER-BAY-BEAC...=Timeshares&hash=item5ae0b6e044#ht_2780wt_995


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jun 5, 2011)

Whens Red season for St. Maarten is there a hurricane season or other times to avoid visiting?


----------



## Tia (Jun 6, 2011)

Probably winter months Jan-March. Hurricanes typically are July-Nov I think. 





Ridewithme38 said:


> Whens Red season for St. Maarten is there a hurricane season or other times to avoid visiting?


----------



## Koontzy (Jun 6, 2011)

congrats on the unit My wife was actually looking at that the other day, we however are nowhere near ready to buy but just browsing......


----------

